# Phase One Announces the World’s First 100MP Achromatic Digital Back



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 10, 2017)

```
<em>Phenomenal Clarity in Black and White Photography</em></p>
<p><strong>COPENHAGEN, May 10, 2017</strong> – Phase One today announced the world’s first 101-megapixel achromatic digital back — the IQ3 100MP Achromatic, featuring a new CMOS sensor design and state-of-the-art focus on classic black and white photography. With a top ISO of 51,200, it stands out as the most light sensitive medium format digital back available today, and its unmatched resolution offers photographers a new way to explore and express their visions without compromise.</p>
<p><em>“A black and white picture has the ability to transport the viewer into a different time and place. It essentially creates the illusion of a timeless experience …a simple black and white portrait can sum up all aspects of photography for me.” –Mark Seliger, Portrait Photographer</em></p>
<p>The IQ3 100MP Achromatic’s 101-megapixel sensor is produced without a Bayer color filter, allowing all available light to be captured unaltered and unobstructed. With no color information to be interpreted, the sensor is free to focus solely on capturing the highest level of detail, nuance and luminance.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“The IQ3 100MP Achromatic enables photographers to capture a timeless expression,” said Stefan Sandor, Vice President Marketing and Product Management. “The detail, tonality and image quality must be experienced first-hand, as seeing is not only believing, but truly inspirational.”</p>
<p>Produced without an Infrared (IR) cut-off filter, the IQ3 100MP Achromatic can capture light outside the visible spectrum, benefitting artistic and infrared applications. These powerful imaging abilities open new opportunities for a multitude of photographic disciplines, from fine art, landscape, portrait, and architecture to scientific applications.</p>
<p>The new achromatic CMOS sensor provides instant Live View feedback, and the sensor’s ability to see IR light allows the Live View to display light that is normally invisible to the naked eye. Capturing in purely black and white means that even at high ISO, the details produced have an analog-like smoothness, similar to film grains on a black and white film. The absence of color makes it possible to stretch the images to the extreme and at the same time retain the pure black and white image quality demanded by the world’s best photographers.</p>
<p>The IQ3 100MP Achromatic Digital Back also provides an Electronic Shutter, long exposure of up to 60 minutes, HDMI output, WiFi capabilities, full IQ3 XF Camera System integration, and compatibility with other camera bodies, as is standard with all IQ3 Digital Backs.</p>
<h3>Availability and Pricing:</h3>
<p>The IQ3 100MP Achromatic Digital Back is available for order now through Phase One Partners:<a href="http://%20www.phaseone.com/partners" target="article-null"> www.phaseone.com/partners</a> Contact your local Phase One Partner to arrange a demo.</p>
<p>The IQ3 100MP Achromatic is available for purchase now in a limited number. Shipping will begin in early August.</p>
<p>The Manufacturer Suggested Retail Price for the IQ3 100MP Achromatic digital back is 49,990 USD.</p>
<p>All Phase One XF IQ3 Camera Systems are supplied with a free lens of choice from the Schneider Kreuznach Blue Ring prime lens range, valued up to 6,990 USD.</p>
<p>Manufacturer Suggested Retail Price for the XF IQ3 100MP Achromatic, including XF Camera body and free lens choice is 54,990 USD.</p>
<p>Schneider Kreuznach Blue Ring lenses are available now through Phase One Partners: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/partners" target="article-null">www.phaseone.com/partners </a></p>
<p>For more details, please go to: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/" target="article-null">www.phaseone.com</a> or book a demo on: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/demo" target="article-null">www.phaseone.com/demo</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Fleetie (May 10, 2017)

"Achromatic", rather than "monochrome"?


Rather misleading, and "achromatic" is usually applied to lenses, not sensors.


Still, I wouldn't complain if someone threw a camera fitted with this back, at me.


----------



## BurningPlatform (May 13, 2017)

And an apochromatic lens is a must. There is abolutely no way to correct softness caused by chromatic aberration in post.


----------



## BeenThere (May 13, 2017)

For the well heeled fine art photographer.


----------



## Antono Refa (May 13, 2017)

So?

If Canon pulls the Bayer filter off the 5DS, it would be a 200MP monochrome camera, with ISO range up to 25,600. A one stop advantage for the IQ3 is to be expected, considering its sensor has 2.5x the area.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 13, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> So?
> 
> If Canon pulls the Bayer filter off the 5DS, it would be a 200MP monochrome camera, with ISO range up to 25,600. A one stop advantage for the IQ3 is to be expected, considering its sensor has 2.5x the area.



No it wouldn't!

It would be a 50MP monochrome camera.


----------



## danski0224 (May 14, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > So?
> ...



Yup, unless Canon turned off the Bayer demosiacing.


----------



## danski0224 (May 14, 2017)

Almost every Sigma DSLR (including the latest sd and sd H) has an easily removable "hot mirror" (called a dust protector by Sigma), enabling full spectrum photos.

Add an IR filter for IR work.

The sd/sd H have live view capabilities.

No Bayer mask on a Sigma Foveon sensor.

Sigma SPP does an excellent job in B&W conversion.

While the Merrill or Quattro sensors may not be 100mp, it is fair to say that an equivalency to a 40mp Bayer image is easily attainable. 

Lot less than ~$50k


----------



## BeenThere (May 14, 2017)

For my B&W work I find that starting with a color image allows much more flexibility in adjusting tone values in post rather than letting the camera perform the conversion. With this new Phase One Back, this is not an option. The file size, IR capability, and sensitivity are nice features but not worth 10X the cost of 35mm format to me.


----------

